# Which other u-he synths for minimal, ambient?



## schrodinger1612 (Oct 18, 2019)

I already have Zebra and Diva, the latter of which I haven’t delved into yet. which other u-he synths excel at this genre? I realise there are loads of synths out there, but I’ve decided to buy uhe exclusively as I love their interface design, and the ability to microtune is a huge bonus also


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 18, 2019)

I would definitely add Hive to that list.

The only other u-he VST instruments I have are Zebralette and Podolski, both free and very easy to use. I suppose that Zebra negates the need for its little sister.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep, Hive 2. It’s a great synth. I end up using it more than diva or repro (don’t have zebra).


----------



## 2chris (Oct 29, 2019)

I think you're set with those two synths for ambient. Both are excellent. Diva can emulate some great analog synths of the past, and Zebra can do some amazing and creative sound design. I absolutely love Hive 2. Demo it before you buy it and see for yourself. Because you have both of those great Uhe synths, you might like to look around for Black Friday next month and wait to see what offers are out there. Uhe doesn't do much in discounts and you already have 2 from them, so I suggest you consider Synapse Audio Dune 3, Reveal Sound Spire, VPS Avenger, NI Massive or Reaktor (NI is usually half off on for the holiday sale), and there are some good ones like Thorn, ANA2, and Lion to be found on Plugin Alliance which usually does a good sale too.

The reason I throw a bunch of great ones out there is to say watch for deals. Once you see a great deal on something for Black Friday - pounce on the one you like the best. You may like another one I named and can get one cheap (how I've ended up with a bunch), and that might allow you to fill weaknesses like FX/Mastering tools or a sample library. For instance tuned percussion is great for ambient, and Sound Iron does a sale, and NI is doing a sale right now on Sonic Couture.


----------

